# how to wind tag heuer grand carrera ?



## markyann (Jul 15, 2011)

hey guys I bought a Tag Heueur Grand Carrera watch , it is automatic , it works when I wear it , but if I let it for 12 hours , it sleeps ... is there any way to wind it so it works more ?

how often am I supposed to wear it ? I dont wanna wake up and see my watch is sleeping and set it every day ! :roll:


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi usually most hand wind position for automatic is in position 1, clockwise motion.(the best way to check this is to real the manual)

the power reserve should be around 40-44 hr on full wind.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Unscrew the crown and as 7head said above, pull the crown out one click. turn crown clockwise about 40 turns for a full wind.


----------



## markyann (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks guys , I wind it, and let hope it wont sleep this time  last time I winded it anti-clock wise I sopouse it un-winds it , right ?


could you tell if my watch is original? I post the pics


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

that don't look like any Grand Carrera I know.


----------



## markyann (Jul 15, 2011)

it is beautiful


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Junk......


----------



## markyann (Jul 15, 2011)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Junk......


 could you be more specific ? why do you call a $800 watch a junk ?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Called junk because it is fake. 

I'm afraid you paid $799 too much for it. Worth $1 only. 
Great thread though - lol


----------



## markyann (Jul 15, 2011)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Called junk because it is fake.
> 
> I'm afraid you paid $799 too much for it. Worth $1 only.
> Great thread though - lol


omg ! are you serious ? I bought in Dubai City center , pretty big place , could you tell , why you think it is fake ? it has box and everything works automaticly ...

so it worth only $1 not even $100 ?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Go to http://www.tagheuer.com/int-en/home#/int-en-grand-carrera-grand-carrera-collection

See if you can find your watch.


----------



## markyann (Jul 15, 2011)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Go to TAG Heuer swiss watches
> 
> See if you can find your watch.


so that your only way to tell ? perhaps it is a limited version or old model not in the site ? I mean dubai City Center is a pretty famous place, I dont think they would sell fake things to people ...


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

*Gives up - leaves thread.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

markyann said:


> could you be more specific ? why do you call a $800 watch a junk ?


Other than saying that TAG Heuer never having made a Grand Carrera Chrono with that dial layout, I don't what else to tell you that will convince you.

If you insist on specific details.
ALL Grand Carreras have rotating discs in place of the traditional sub dials; it is a design feature. No Grand Carrera is without rotating disc displays.
I notice that the Large Main Seconds hand is moving in your photos. Is the Chrono running? If it is then fine but otherwise, oops, the main seconds hand on the dial is for the Chrono.
Staying with the Chrono, ALL Grand Carrera chronos have a tachy bezel. Yours doesn't
In fact, the only Chrono I can think of without a Tachy bezel is the V2 CAL.1887 Carrera which yours isn't.
Staying on the dial, I have also not seen those hour markers on any watch other than the Limited Edition 300SLR (CAL.1887) watch and as far as I know, they are unique to that watch.

Of course, there is the usual give away when you look at the back of the watch.
Even the best fakes have crappy casebacks.
Does yours look like this:


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

edit: maybe you went to the alley behind Dubai City Centre haha


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

It's not even a chrono - it's a cheap multifunction chinese automatic.

Grand Carreras start at about $4000. Did you really think you could get one for $800? (even if it was Dubai?)


----------



## kyotousa (Oct 2, 2010)

markyann said:


> omg ! are you serious ? I bought in Dubai City center , pretty big place , could you tell , why you think it is fake ? it has box and everything works automaticly ...
> 
> so it worth only $1 not even $100 ?


 Are you a troll? Because I highly doubt a shopping mall would sell fake, yet you posted pics to ask for verification of authenticity.
Eventhough, China shopping malls are full of fakes. Is it the same in Dubai? I highly doubt it. So why do you even need to ask??? haha


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

if I recall, Dubai had a problem with counterfeit goods to the extent that there was a huge-ish government action against it, urged on by due the amount of press it was getting.
this was back around 2000-2002 though.


----------



## markyann (Jul 15, 2011)

for the record the chorno and everything does work but now that you are all telling I also start to suspect .


----------



## markyann (Jul 15, 2011)

drunken monkey said:


> Other than saying that TAG Heuer never having made a Grand Carrera Chrono with that dial layout, I don't what else to tell you that will convince you.
> 
> If you insist on specific details.
> ALL Grand Carreras have rotating discs in place of the traditional sub dials; it is a design feature. No Grand Carrera is without rotating disc displays.
> ...


thank you so much, nice info.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

anyone who knows TAG Heuer watches will know it is a fake so coming to a Tag Heuer forum on a large watch enthusiast website will get it spotted as a fake easily.
in fact, that is actually the worst fake Grand Carrera I've seen yet. There are so many incorrect details, it's easier to name the correct ones:
correct style hands
correct applied TAG Heuer logo
correct style (but not accurate) chrono pushers

and that's all I could see from your photos.

however, most people out there don't know much and to be honest, don't care much so unless they like watches and especially TAG Heuer watches, not many will know it's not real.

and the cost.
you say $800 for something that retails at $4000+? You might want to revise that if you do want to bluff someone...


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

sorry mark you definately got a fake..

not only does it not look anything close to the GC range..
even if it did.. it does specify the movement 'calibre xx' or say 'officially certified' or 'certified chronometer'
would have had better luck saying it was a Carerra but even then a TAG enthusiast would be able to spot it instantly..

out of curiosity what does the case back look like.. or what model number is stamped on it?


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Take a photo of the box and papers.


----------



## hamdys (Dec 7, 2009)

I am following this thread with great interest as I am myself new to Tag Heuer and probably would not have been able to spot a fake one. I am also interested because I visited Dubai city center a couple of times and know it is a high end mall with authorized dealers that would probably not sell fake watches, but in the end it is the buyer responsibility to ensure they are paying their money for an authentic product. But also paying $800 for a $4000 watch should raise red flags.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

hamdys said:


> I am also interested because I visited Dubai city center a couple of times and know it is a high end mall with authorized dealers that would probably not sell fake watches, but in the end it is the buyer responsibility to ensure they are paying their money for an authentic product. But also paying $800 for a $4000 watch should raise red flags.


that is of course, assuming that the OP's claims are true in the first place.


----------

